# Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix



## t670i (16. Juli 2017)

*Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Hallo,

wie schon jemand vor mir suche ich einen Wasserkühler für eine Gainward Karte.
Habe diese vor kurzem für 699€ ergattern können.
In dem Thread der 1070 sagte man das die Palit Kühler auch passen. Für die 1080 ti gibt es diesen aber nicht ?

Ich denke mal das Gainward nicht das Custom Design nutzt. Siehe Stromanschlüsse.
Hat vielleicht jeamnd Erfahrung mit der Karte ? Oder gibt es da momentan nichts Passendes ?

Das ist die Karte :
Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix Golden Sample, 11GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (3934)

Gruß
t670i


----------



## EddyBaldon (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Erst drauf los kaufen und dann recherchieren. Was ist das denn für eine Strategie.


----------



## t670i (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Erst drauf los kaufen und dann recherchieren. Was ist das denn für eine Strategie.



Danke für den hilfreichen Kommentar 
Ich habe ja auch nirgends behauptet das es ein Kaufargument war. Ich überlege nur es zu tun, wenn es geht.
Sollte es nicht geht, geht es eben nicht.
Wäre jetzt auch nicht sonderlich schlimm.


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix*

Es gibt hier im Forum eine Liste, wo sehr viele Grafikkartenmodelle aufgeführt sind. Dein Modell ist leider nicht dabei. Der EKWB-Konfigurator zeigt auch keine kompatiblen EKWB-Kühler an. Immerhin gibt es dort aber ein Bild des PCBs.
Da der Link des PCB-Bilds auf "/Gainward-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-custom_PCB_88264.jpg" endet, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein Custom-PCB handelt. Die Palit Super JetStream verwendet laut dem EKWB-Konfigurator übrigens dasselbe PCB.


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Wenn du die Karte einschicken möchtest gibt es diese Möglichkeiten.
Fertigung von Kuhlern ausserhalb der Produktpalette
Oder
Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool

Aber bei Alphacool kann auch schon einer in der Fertigung sein, da Mal das Formular ausfüllen und abwarten.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## t670i (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Phoenix*



EntelligenteEnte schrieb:


> Es gibt hier im Forum eine Liste, wo sehr viele Grafikkartenmodelle aufgeführt sind. Dein Modell ist leider nicht dabei. Der EKWB-Konfigurator zeigt auch keine kompatiblen EKWB-Kühler an. Immerhin gibt es dort aber ein Bild des PCBs.
> Da der Link des PCB-Bilds auf "/Gainward-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-custom_PCB_88264.jpg" endet, würde ich davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein Custom-PCB handelt. Die Palit Super JetStream verwendet laut dem EKWB-Konfigurator übrigens dasselbe PCB.



Hey, Danke das hat mir schonmal sehr weitergeholfen. Diesen Konfigurator kannte ich nicht.
Wenn man sich da aber mal das PCB der Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition ansieht, stellt man fest das es anders aussieht.
https://www.ekwb.com/custom-loop-configurator/upload/pictures/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1080-Ti-Founders-Edition-11GB-GDDR5X_PCB_53835.jpg

Ein Referenzkühler passt da wohl nicht.
Scheint dann also nicht zu gehen. Aber danke für die Hilfe


----------



## IICARUS (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Frage mal Alphacool dazu, denn für die 1080er gab es da was.
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M03 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool

Ansonsten gibt es die Möglichkeit wie Pelle0095 schon eingestellt hat mit dem Antrag.


----------



## t670i (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Karte einschicken möchtest gibt es diese Möglichkeiten.
> Fertigung von Kuhlern ausserhalb der Produktpalette
> Oder
> Send it and get one cooler for free | Alphacool
> ...



Danke, das ist ja mal ein super Tipp. 
Habe das Formular bei Alphacool mal ausgefüllt und eine Anfrage eingereicht.


----------



## Chukku (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Zu der Alphacool geschichte muss man aber wissen, dass es so um die 12 Wochen dauert.

- ca. 4 Wochen ist deine Karte weg, bis du sie wiederbekommst.
- dann dauerts nochmal ca. 8 Wochen, bis der Kühlblock fertig ist.

Aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und jemand anders hat den Prozess für deine Karte schon vor 11 Wochen angestossen.
Dann gibts vielleicht schon bald eine Alphacool Variante regulär zu kaufen.

Falls das alles nichts nützt, geht zur Not natürlich auch so ein Universal Block:
Universal VGA waterblocks - GPU Blocks - Water Blocks  – EK Webshop
Der kühlt dann aber wirklich nur die GPU.
Du müsstest dich dann noch darüm kümmern, passivkühler auf die VRAM und Mosfets zu kleben (und am besten einen Lüfter drauf zu richten).


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*



Chukku schrieb:


> Zu der Alphacool geschichte muss man aber wissen, dass es so um die 12 Wochen dauert.
> 
> - ca. 4 Wochen ist deine Karte weg, bis du sie wiederbekommst.
> - dann dauerts nochmal ca. 8 Wochen, bis der Kühlblock fertig ist.
> ...


Die Karte ist nur maximal 14Tage weg, bei mir waren es glaube ich nur 10Tage.

Als Bonus gab es mit dem neuen Kühler noch einen 15% Gutschein.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Ah ok..
ich hatte nur im Kopf, dass im Alphacool Sammelthread mal von "bis zu 20" Werktagen und insgesamt bis zu 12 Wochen die Rede war.
20 Werktage wären halt 4 Wochen.

Aber wenn es am Ende effektiv deutlich schneller geht, ists natürlich auch gut.


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. September 2017)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hler fÃ¼r Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 M17 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | Nvidia Fullsize | Grafikkartenkuhler | Shop | Alphacool

Problem gelöst, danke alphacool 

stabile 2,1 Ghz bei gerade mal 43°C.


----------



## Chukku (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Und hast du deine Karte für die Anfertigung des Blocks eingeschickt oder hatte das schon ein anderer Kunde mit der gleichen Karte vor dir gemacht?

7 Wochen wäre ja ansonsten gar nicht mal so übel.


----------



## Scorpio78 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für Gainward GeForce GTX 1080 ti  Phoenix*

Ich habe alphacool angeschrieben, woraufhin ich eine Woche später eine Antwort bekam, dass die Gainward Phoenix GS auch von Palit produziert wird und AC zufällig eine Palit Superjetstream vermessen hatte.
Die Karten sind komplett baugleich.
Also war da jemand schneller  Nix mit Gratis-Kühler 
Die hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt die M17 schon 2-3 Tage im Angebot.
Leider findeman den nicht so ohne weiteren, da die Kollegen von AC dumemrweise den Kühler als NEXXOS 1080 M17 im Programm haben, kein Ti angeben.


----------

